# Overwhelmed



## dlynnt (Jul 6, 2012)

We've been looking for a female, short haired, apple head, chihuahua for months. We've read lots of posts about nose length, weight, size, color, training.....We really are ready to be chi parents. But we can't seam to find what we're looking for and we're (or maybe it's just me) are getting frustrated.

We don't have a huge budget (about $200-$300), and we really want to get our baby by our birthdays in October...but it's just so overwhelming! 

Are we looking in the wrong places? We've looked on Craigslist, Ebay, google searches in our town or close by, read the classifieds.......Or is our budget too low? Or.....what?

Could someone please point us in the right direction? I feel like all hope is gone right now and I just need a little help.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm in Ontario Canada and we don't have purebred chihuahuas for under $800 (in classifieds), and they don't even look that great most of the time. I'm not sure about your area though.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

There is a website called puppyfind.com that lists dogs for sale by breed and then you can search by state. Personally, I don't know that you can adopt a well bred chi for $200-300 but that's only my personal opinion. Most reputable breeders will be asking more than that. We adopted a puppy in March from a really reputable breeder who breeds show dogs and her dogs have champion bloodlines. But we also paid $700 for Leo. You may need to save up and see if you can increase your budget. 

In the long run, the cheaper puppy may cost you tons more than the more expensive one. Also, not all expensive puppies come from good breeders. You have to do your research. Be sure to ask for references, previous buyers info, and vet references and then call/email to get feedback. 

Best of luck!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

to add...puppyfind.com has been heard to list dogs from puppy mills. sad yes, and many a badly bred pup can lead to many health issues. Do your research before hand...sounds like you are already.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

dlynnt said:


> We've been looking for a female, short haired, apple head, chihuahua for months. We've read lots of posts about nose length, weight, size, color, training.....We really are ready to be chi parents. But we can't seam to find what we're looking for and we're (or maybe it's just me) are getting frustrated.
> 
> We don't have a huge budget (about $200-$300), and we really want to get our baby by our birthdays in October...but it's just so overwhelming!
> 
> ...


I think that at that budget you aren't going to get a quality dog unless you happen to find one at a shelter. But you probably could only afford a backyard breeder at that price range. I had the same issue when I was looking for Chloe. The only thing I could find for under $500 near me were puppies in the newspaper who's parents were not health tested and it was questionable if they were even full chihuahua. They were all deer headed and looked more like terriers. I was not satisfied at all. I did find some that were about $500 a couple of hours from me who I thought about, but I just didn't feel as comfortable with the breeder as Chloe's breeder.

I ended up paying $875 for Chloe and she isn't AKC registered. She has an apple head, but her snout is a little on the long side. It looks much longer in pictures than it does in real life. But she is closer to standard than anything I could find without spending $1500 or more. I think she is beautiful, and we get compliments everywhere we go on how beautiful she is. Which goes to show you don't have to be 100% to standard to be a wonderful dog for a pet that people think is lovely.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Try petfinder.com They list rescue groups and in that price range you probably would have better luck with a rescue. We often have purebred chi puppies come through our shelters in Vegas. You might get lucky.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> to add...puppyfind.com has been heard to list dogs from puppy mills. sad yes, and many a badly bred pup can lead to many health issues. Do your research before hand...sounds like you are already.


It's a good place to start, but still definitely have to research all the breeders on there, I agree!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Puppyfind.com usually lists BYBs and puppy mills, I really wouldn't recommend starting there. I would recommend one of two things:

1. The AKC Breeder directory and the Chihuahua Club to find reputable breeders. 
2. Petfinder.com- often you can adopt a beautiful Chi rescue in your budget that is already UTD on shots and neutered. 

If you are set on a breeder, please consider the following factors when determining whether they are quality or not. 
-Do they do health testing on the parents (knees, etc.). This is not a vet simply okaying the dogs- this is specific tests that certify that a dog is breeding quality. 
-How often do they breed? 
-Are they knowledgeable about Chihuahuas? Can they answer basic questions and explain things like retained baby teeth, luxating patellas, and other problems that are common in Chihuahuas? 
-Do they show their dogs? 
-Are the puppies raised in a home environment and socialized? 

These are just SOME of the many considerations that you need to think about when you look for a breeder. 

With that said, it is extremely rare, I would say nearly impossible, to find a Chi from a reputable breeder that is within your budget. Most AKC registered pups in the United States run about $500 and up, usually closer to $1000. If you cannot spend that, I would urge you to look at Chihuahua rescues. They often have puppies, too. 

Also, I would encourage you to think about the qualities in a puppy that you want besides looks. If you find the perfect puppy temperament and behavior wise that maybe isn't your ideal looks wise, you will be happier than if you get the perfect looking puppy that does not match your lifestyle or personality.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a poodle person, but years ago I adopted a retired breeder chihuahua, 5 yrs old . "Melody", I loved that little dog with all my heart. She was 4 lb. When Melody passed away at almost 15 yrs old, I waited a year before I decided to get another. I wanted one just like her. I looked and I looked at every website online and petfinder and you name it. I wanted little applehead. I drove my self crazy. I wanted an older pup or adult just because I knew the look I wanted. I finally adopted a little old man from the local shelter. He was about 12 yrs old, a tad bigger than Melody. Very few teeth, his tongue hangs out. But I love that little baby man. I got him a year ago this month. His owners moved out and left him in a Trailer House last summer when it was over 100 degrees every day, most days were 105 +. I dont know how he even survived til he was rescued. Fast forward to Nov. I got a call from a former puppy buyer/grooming/boarding customer. She said "Do you remember "Sandy"? I said YES, (she had to give Sandy up 2 yrs before, and gave her to her sister ( I had wanted her) "well, My sister doesnt want her anymore, do you want her?" YES I DO. Sandy is a little black and white chihuahua about 5 yrs old(6 now).. OK, fast forward to now. I know a kennel that was about to put down a lot of dogs, chihuahuas included. I lost sleep over it and told her I wish I could take all the chihuahuas. Well, it happened, one day she called and said she had one little blue and tan long haired girl that was so sweet, she just couldnt put her down, would I take her. I did. I picked her up last Sat. She has never been outside of the kennel and she is about 6 yrs old. 
I said all that to say this. There are LOTS of chihuahua out there that need a home. Very sweet loving dogs. This little kennel dog most likely will never be house broke, but she is just as loving if not more than any of my other dogs. There were lots of chihuahuas in rescues that I wanted, just the look I wanted, but because I am a small hobby breeder, and I have lots of dogs, and I dont agree with vaccinating every year, etc, I am not allowed to adopt them. They were OLD dogs I would have given a wonderful home to. But YOU CAN adopt one, you would qualify!!
Go to petfinder . com and put in your zip and chihuahua and see what you come up with. It wont hurt to look. You might just save a life.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My advice would be to take a deep breath & start over.

Forget all your preconceived ideas about head shape, nose length, colour, coat etc. and go looking at Rescues, a dog may just "speak" to you there. There are so many rescue dogs needing homes in USA it's beyond our comprehension.

Another perspective on the "don't buy from backyard breeders" is that all 4 of mine came from such breeders and they are magnificent in health and temperament. They cost me from $350 through to $600 (the tinier they are the more they cost generally speaking). A top bred dog will cost you well in excess of $1,000.

I got incredibly lucky though, there is no doubt about that, but after a lifetime of unhappy experiences with finely bred (read linebred/inbred) super pedigree dogs that I used to show, I was well over the shennanigans that involved. Health checks on parents give absolutely NO guarantee their projeny will not suffer from a condition and the showies and big breeders think very little of interbreeding and screwing with pedigrees that are just way too close or out of whack. This is why vets will often tell you the best dog conformation/health wise is a mongrel, bitsa, Heinz 57 variety because the inherrent problems are spread across a very wide array of genes.

What worries me though, is with such a tight budget to purchase a dog, does that mean funds will be limited for veterinary expenses. Chis have a habit of retaining their baby teeth that need to be removed under general anaesthetic, they need desexing and monthly medications are viciously expensive. I spent $1.2k at vets on a bird in just one week recently - things happen & money needs to be spent unexpectedly.

If I were you, I'd be inclined to go the rescue route - even a mini foxy/chi cross etc. they look for all the world like pure chi's but are somewhat sturdier which is better for young kids .... so many factors to consider with this breed.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

If your budget is only $200-300, then I agree that you might like to consider rescuing or upping your budget so you can afford a puppy from a reputable breeder. Gemma has the "look" you are looking for but she is not even SKK (Swedish Kennel Club) registered and she cost $1500. That's pretty standard for unregistered females here. But Sweden is far more expensive than the U.S.

I would not be looking on Craigslist and Ebay. You need to search for good breeders. Ashley's recommendation of the AKC breeder directory is a good place to start.

I agree with Dee, though. You will have the financial funds to take care of the puppy if anything bad were to happen, right? $200 is usually the price of a vet bill.

I have nothing against wanting a certain look since I was the same way when looking for Gemma, but if you're focused on getting exactly what you want, you probably don't have the luxury of having such a low budget.


----------



## dlynnt (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the advice. I think with our budget the "back yard breeder" may be our only option. 

But, I'm sure that I will love her no matter what her pedigree is. So, as long as she is sweet, cuddly and loves to be in my lap, I'm ok with a back yard puppy. 

Thanks again ladies. Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

dlynnt said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice. I think with our budget the "back yard breeder" may be our only option.
> 
> But, I'm sure that I will love her no matter what her pedigree is. So, as long as she is sweet, cuddly and loves to be in my lap, I'm ok with a back yard puppy.
> 
> Thanks again ladies. Your advice is much appreciated.


It's up to you, but I would rather hold off getting a puppy and save money to get a healthy one than buy a less expensive one that has thousands of dollars in health issues. My first dog, as a little kid, was a cocker spaniel. My parents bought her from a BYB and thought they got a great deal- she was $200. Well, within months they ended up with over $2000 in medical bills. That was the beginning of a long and expensive eight years, we had to put her to sleep due to a congenital condition. Good breeders screen for those type of genetic problems. 

Some people get great dogs from BYB, like Dee. But in the united states, it is likely that you will not be so lucky. Do you have 2k for vet bills? What will happen if she is sick and you cannot afford the bills? What will happen to her?

If all you are looking for is a cuddly, loving little girl- why not consider a rescue? You would be saving a life and getting an affordable little girl. 

I'm jut trying to get you to think about some stuff. A dog is more than a sweet cuddly companion. They are a ton of work and cost a lot of money. 

Whatever you decide, I hope you stick around and let us get to know you and the soon to be baby!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The term 'backyard breeder' is overused in my opinion. When I think of a backyard breeder I think of someone who is breeding for profit who gives little thought to the long-term health of their puppies and offers no back-up once you have handed over your money. Just mini puppy farms really.
What Dee is describing is what I refer to as a pet breeder. They don't show, tend to only have a few dogs, but breed for health and temperament. As long as you are only looking for a pet, this type of breeder can be a great choice. Non-registered puppies are generally cheaper than registered ones, and registration is only necessary if you intend to breed or show.
Good luck with your search, I'm sure your perfect puppy is out there somewhere.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The term 'backyard breeder' is overused in my opinion. When I think of a backyard breeder I think of someone who is breeding for profit who gives little thought to the long-term health of their puppies and offers no back-up once you have handed over your money. Just mini puppy farms really.
> What Dee is describing is what I refer to as a pet breeder. They don't show, tend to only have a few dogs, but breed for health and temperament. As long as you are only looking for a pet, this type of breeder can be a great choice. Non-registered puppies are generally cheaper than registered ones, and registration is only necessary if you intend to breed or show.
> Good luck with your search, I'm sure your perfect puppy is out there somewhere.


This is true. I guess I just speak from my experience growing up in miami- the puppy mill/ BYB capital of the US. I also know that many other countries do not have the same issues with BYBs that we have here. Irresponsible, greedy breeders really are an epidemic here. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have horrible BYBs and puppy farms here too. Usually these pups are sold via online sites or newspaper ads as hardly any pet shops in the UK sell puppies.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

One of my favorite things about this site is hearing about the cultures, practices, and experiences of others all around the world. Stella, it's crazy that pet stores in the uk are not as bad- they are the worst around here!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> One of my favorite things about this site is hearing about the cultures, practices, and experiences of others all around the world. Stella, it's crazy that pet stores in the uk are not as bad- they are the worst around here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Exactly! I grew up in Maimi too- and now I live in Las Vegas. The number of dogs penned in backyards, roaming the streets, being killed in shelters and sold in dirty pet stores is absolutely nuts in these two cities. People dump dogs like they are garbage and breed them to make an easy buck. The rescue I work with has over half chis- most of them found on the street or left in dog parks or dumped in the desert. I don't think there is an ethical breeder in these city limits!!!!! In Maine where I lived for a time it was nothing like this. The OP being in Texas where I hear it is nearly as bad as Vegas in the big cities- I would avoid any "backyard breeder" or you will certainly be in for MAJOR vet bills. Unless you personally know someone who breeds chis you may be out of luck.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All of my dogs are from backyard breeders. I have 16 dogs here. Only Twiggy, Tico and Pepe have issues, Twiggy was run over, Tico was extremely neglected for over 10-11 years and Pepe was poorly bred. The rest are healthier than all get out. Everyone says adopt, where do you think all the dogs in the shelter came from? Backyard breeders. So, I don't know where you are getting your info that all backyard bred dogs will cost you thousands.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it's that the dogs in shelters are already there, and they need a loving home. If you buy from a less than good breeder, you are encouraging more breeding and more puppies that may eventually not have homes. 

To me, any chi is worth it! I could have paid $1 or $100000 for Toby and I would love him all the same. 

It really is a personal belief and decision. And no matter what she decides, I can't wait to see OPs baby girl!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it depends completely on who the breeder is. I agree that there is a difference between pet breeders and backyard breeders. I consider Chloe to be from a pet breeder. She is still extremely trustworthy and responsible though. She just doesn't show dogs or have registered dogs. I paid much much more for Chloe than $200. I couldn't find a pet breeder for that price when I was looking. Maybe it depends on the location, but all I could find were TERRIBLY bred dogs who were questionable if they were even fully chihuahuas.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> All of my dogs are from backyard breeders. I have 16 dogs here. Only Twiggy, Tico and Pepe have issues, Twiggy was run over, Tico was extremely neglected for over 10-11 years and Pepe was poorly bred. The rest are healthier than all get out. Everyone says adopt, where do you think all the dogs in the shelter came from? Backyard breeders. So, I don't know where you are getting your info that all backyard bred dogs will cost you thousands.


Parvo. Only the puppies who survive parvo make it to the shelter. I know 3 people who have adopted puppies from BYBs around here all 3 had parvo. At least with a rescue they are vacced and a little older. They already "made it through" as it were.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> Parvo. Only the puppies who survive parvo make it to the shelter. I know 3 people who have adopted puppies from BYBs around here all 3 had parvo. At least with a rescue they are vacced and a little older. They already "made it through" as it were.


Ah, got it. My strays were all older dogs, the rest were given up to me.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Another suggestion you may try, contact a breeder and see if they have an older pup that maybe didn't pan out as a show dog for some minor issue or even if they might be trying to place a returned pup. I got a wonderful Aussie that way once. The (reputable and successful) show breeder was having to get out of showing due to health issues. I ended up adopting a gorgeous, already finished AKC champion, trained male that way. The only stipulation was as long as he was intact, she retained the papers and we worked out a way were she could still use him for breeding (she had placed her other dogs with fellow show breeders). Once I opted to neuter him, he was turned over to me outright. I ended up using him for showing, just to learn the ropes, kept one of his pups from a breeding she and I split and we lived happily ever after. 
He was $350. All ready trained, finished and health tested. Probaby the best investment I ever made. (And he was a cuddle bug to boot.) Also, one f the best and easiest dogs I've ever had.

Never hurts to ask. Breeders want to find perfect homes for their dogs they may have to pet out. Try it, you may be pleasantly surprised.

Best wishes in your search.


----------



## dlynnt (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! I guess I didn't realize what everyone considered a "back yard breeder". I was thinking of someone who has chi's as pets of their own and sells the puppies when they have them.

I did find someone like that and we are going tomorrow to see one of the little girls from the litter. The owner isn't a breeder, but she said the mom and dad (which are both her pets) got together "unexpectedly" and the mommy dog had 4 babies. She said the mom is about 2 & 1/2 pounds and the dad is almost 3. She said they are both apple heads and she's had them since they were puppies. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

dlynnt said:


> Wow! I guess I didn't realize what everyone considered a "back yard breeder". I was thinking of someone who has chi's as pets of their own and sells the puppies when they have them.
> 
> I did find someone like that and we are going tomorrow to see one of the little girls from the litter. The owner isn't a breeder, but she said the mom and dad (which are both her pets) got together "unexpectedly" and the mommy dog had 4 babies. She said the mom is about 2 & 1/2 pounds and the dad is almost 3. She said they are both apple heads and she's had them since they were puppies. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


This doesn't sound like the best situation. Dad was much larger than mom- mom probably shouldn't have been bred. Most responsible breeders do not breed any bitch under 4ish pounds. A 2.5 lb dog had 4 puppies?!? That sounds like a bad situation. Also an "unexpected" litter is not the best idea. 

I encourage you to find a responsible breeder instead of encouraging these irresponsible breeding practices. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I say 'go for it' !! there are 4 babies that need a wonderful home. Sounds like they will be tiny too. I'd get one !

pam in TX


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck!

Go with your gut on this one. If the parents are friendly and healthy looking, ask to see a vet history on them. Find out who the vet is and see if there's anyway to get at least a recommendation from the vet (most vets will not be able to release info on the pets they treat due to HIPPA laws) but you can get a feel from the staff on the owners perhaps. 
Remember, mama may look a little rouh after raising the litter, but she should have decent weight (even is her coat seems sparse, they tend to shed out after weaning). They should be friendly, flea free and the area they are kept needs to be as clean as possible.
If anything feels 'hinky' just leave. If you walk into a home that is obviously a pet home, you *may* be ok. If you walk in and see row after row of cages, dirty papers, etc - look out. I'm sure you can tell what's not right. 

Do NOT fall for the 'I'm just going to rescue this guy' mentality. It's really, really hard, but run from a bad situation if you see it. You can go home and report them - that's how you rescue the dogs if needed.

I do hope this works out for you, one of the best dogs I ever, ever had was an unespected litter. She opened up a whole new world for me. (She's what got me started in herding and showing).


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

In my opinion there is no such thing as an unexpected litter. If you have intact animals in the same vicinity you should ALWAYS expect babies. If not, you're an idiot. So, right off the bat they're lying to you. I wouldn't work with people like that, let alone give them my money. 

I would much rather go through a rescue, at least then you know your money is going toward a good cause... instead of going to make more puppies that are likely to not have homes.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

You know, I got Biscuit from a back yard breeder at an age when he should not have been adopted out. But a family member got him for us and well we got what we got. The lady said they were in hard times and were getting evicted and a bunch of other things and everything except her children had to go.

Having said that (and yes I realize he is young still) two different vets (including one I used my whole life back in Kentucky) said other than being a bit young he was the picture of health. So far he is proving to be a Great pup. He willingly approaches people of all ages and sizes, he willingly approaches the neighborhood pooches, he is friendly and well mannered, he LOVES my daughter, and a whole host of other "good" things. I got him because I was looking for a small (apartment friendly) sized dog that I could take any where I went and one that would be a good companion for my daughter who is 7 and will not be having any siblings. I was not looking for papers or a fancy name, I was looking for a good pet and I think that is what we have.

If I could do things differently, he would have been a few weeks older when we got him, but other than that I would not change anything about him.

So I say go with your gut. Regardless of how they came into the world, they are already here and they are ALL in need of good loving homes. If you can provide a stable, loving environment and meet all of the puppy's needs for all of it's life then if it is the right fit for you and your family, go for it.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you considered rescue? There are sooooooooooo many abandoned Chis in Texas. If it's in your heart to rescue, please consider that option.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

OOO! I didn't realize you were in TX! I just adopted a special needs chihuahua in TX - he was only $15 (I made a donation in his name anyway).I just called the animal shelter I adopted Bacchus from and they told me they already had another 4 month old brindle chi pup dumped there. Try contacting the folks at Seagoville Animal Shelter (they have a FB page, too), they're awesome and you wouldn't believe the great little (and big) dogs that end up in shelters. When I went to pick up Bacchus last week, they even had a white schnauzer and a giant (maybe 12 pounds?) yorkie looking dog.


----------

